
Microsoft paid NFL $400M to use Surface, announcers still call them iPads - wglb
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-nfl-surface-tablets-ipads-2015-9
======
mojaam
Oh well, what can you do? It's like how the Kleenex name has become
genericized whereby "the popularity of the product has led to the use of its
name to refer to any facial tissue, regardless of the brand. Many
dictionaries, including Merriam-Webster and Oxford, now include definitions in
their publications defining it as such." \-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kleenex](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kleenex)

------
sigmar
This is very much a testament to how well apple advertises. "iPad" is what
people think of when they see a tablet, even though current market share is
around 25%. Though I'm sure the fact that they were early to the tablet market
and used to have 70% market share also contributes to this current trend in
misidentification

------
umeshunni
Similar article from 2014:
[http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/8/6120643/microsoft-
surface-a...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/8/6120643/microsoft-surface-at-
nfl-games-described-as-ipad-like)

